# Photographs of aires, war graves, chateau, gorges, campsites



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Since returning from France In October, I have been busy putting together a website of the above and a few other things

Please if interested the first page is TRavel click through that to see the other categories

I hope it may be useful to some of you,

Bear in mind the photos go back to 2004 and digital photography was not what it is now, also that a lot are taken when driving, NOT me  you will be pleased to know, sometimes there are reflections.

I am a point and shoot, and the aires photos are generally of the aire and the village town

Link here: Photographs of Aires etc

Please let me know if this is useful.

Best wishes to all from Carol and Duncan

Carol


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Very impressive - brings back memories of special places we have also stayed at - Aubignas, for example, and makes us wonder about when we will get to some of the others!

I have a load of photos from our extended European trip in 2007 so maybe I should think about something similar.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, I think if I got it right, you can search by department, ie 47 should bring up those aires we have stayed at in Lot and Garonne

I did it for myself really, so I can find what I want.

It was Techno100 who put me in though with smugmug.com where they are listed, but I have had my own name since around 1996. If you decide to try it, free for 14 days, corconx recommended you, apparently it gives a discount if the next years, so Andy said, and I did it for him, so it is a good site, also for professional photographers

Carol


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Superb 8)


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Liked, thanked and bumped. 

Very useful.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

carol said:


> It was Techno100 who put me in though with smugmug.com where they are listed, but I have had my own name since around 1996. If you decide to try it, free for 14 days, corconx recommended you, apparently it gives a discount if the next years, so Andy said, and I did it for him, so it is a good site, also for professional photographers
> Carol


Yes confirmed thanks


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Brilliant.....now added to my favourites.

Many thanks for all the work involved and for sharing it.

Landyman.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Well done! you are a credit to motorhoming and thank you.

Harry


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Well done,Carol. Absolutely superb. Thank you.

Val


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Wow, what a fantastic effort! Hope you don"t mind, I have posted a link On my blog here and will add it to useful links when I get a moment. Probably not today as it is Christmas!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

No problem, thank you yours probably getsmorehits anyway. I seem to have is,aid some of the pictures but may find them later. The idea was initially just for me, as so many places have the same name. And Duncan seems to remember them less than I do, and being on,one I Hugh's it might help us, rather than sitting I. The computer at home!!

Carol

Just had first courses we have decided on a sore of American Christmas first course at 1300, main course at. 1830 and pud at around 2030/2100. When we reckon we can face it. 

Otherwise we feel too stuffed. Mind you it started with a tray of tea in bed first thighs before the showers and the presents.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Just going to bump this, as not everyone will have looked in on Christmas Day.

Carol


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Great pictures Carol, it brings back memories of many places that we too have seen. It's funny how folk take pictures from the same spot!

I needed a similar reminder of what places looked like when we were returning to an area. My record is not public, it is recorded with a picture, location name and GPS reference plus bits & pieces of data price, amenities etc all on Microsoft Access on our laptop. I also tie it in with Autoroute POIs for easy navigation on the road.

Rod


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Great idea, I wish I could work out a way to tie them into a map as well but wouldn't quite know how to start. 

Anyone with thoughts please post below

Carol


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

*aires*

This is a fantastic bit of work.

Gps co-ordinates would be useful.

Could it be developed by others adding to it?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I could go through each one individually and add GPS in the comment bit of each aires, using Archie's aires info, which I use and have in GPS, but most people have that or one of the aire books, but to me it would only work if there was a way to link it to a map, say depart 24 (Dordogne) would bring up the aires and you could say mouse I er showing pics to each aire with photos. 

BUT although I used to be an Internet Consultant, I was no good at programming or HTML, I just explained what a web site was and why businesses should be on the web and then i planned the basic design and left the rest to the guys in the office, this was back from 95 when the web was a baby. 

Can you perhaps do that?

Carol


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Another possibility is for anyone to add the GPS coordinates in the comments for each picture.

Or perhaps a link to the Aire etc. in the MHF Campsite Database where the GPS is usually recorded.

No web-programming needed for that.

But the viewer making the comment must recognise the site to be able to do this ofcourse.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Dear Carol

Just seen this, congratulations! An outstanding piece of work which reflects both dedication and a darn good idea! I'm sure your site will become a favourite for many of us who will just dip in to see if there are memories to be enjoyed or new touring ideas to be stimulated.

How right you are about tech evolving since 95. The exponential growth of web-use, higher quality digital images plus their manipulation, increased synchronicity between devices, and most recently the evolution of tablets, multifunctional 'phones' and touch screen tech.

Whatever evolves next I'm sure you'll be on top of it!

Well done and thanks!

Dave


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Bump


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Bump for anyone who has been away


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Carol

This is excellent, many thanks! 

Gaynor & Mick


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Brilliant - thanks.
Lovely to see places where we have been, but seen through someone else's eyes.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Bump for those that may have missed it


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks
Dave p


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

An amazing piece of work, superbly presented, saying "Thanks" seems so inadequate but is all we can do, 

I am sure that resource will be used frequently by us and everyone else - thank you.

Dave


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Can't believe I've only just spotted this. Excellent Carol!
So far I've just looked at the Amboise pics, first two pics are of our van and bikes - well we were neighbours :wink: . Also you managed a picture of my best side taking a pic of band  .
Looking forward to filling in idle time today and in future looking through the others.

Any luck on the van hunting?
Steve (boring old git :wink: ) xx


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Steve. No we have made no decision. Well I have but we had booked for NEC show and so will look more then. We are a long way from dealers but Murvi is still my choice. 

Caeol

Ps. Been uploading my Irish photos today. Hope to finish them tomorrow


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well today I have finished updating my Irish photographs so they are there now complete.

Just do bear in mind this was the last trip we did to Ireland in 2003, we had been going since our honeymoon there in 1965, and this was the second long tour we did in a motorhome.

Many were taken as we were driving, not me driving that is! And back then digital cameras were not what they are today, even sizes were so much smaller.

But I hope you will enjoy and find the resource useful.

Carol

I have found this a brilliant place to put my photographs and it has unlimited storage. Here is a link if you are interested and if you should join I apparently get $10 off my annual subscription....

https://secure.smugmug.com/signup.mg?Coupon=ETh4Jkg1xE0KE


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Bump


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lovely photos Carol and I too am enjoying browsing through them

When I have time I shall look at them with a map

I wish I were more organised or informed, I have all the photos from our Italy trip still on the IPad and no idea how to get them off or where to put them  

Hope you get your van soon and can be off on your travels again

Sandra


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*OT for aldra*

Aldra just link your ipad to your computer when home, and then open itunes if it doesn't open automatically, and you will see your ipad listed, and on my imac it will automatically show then in iphoto and the images as thumbnails come up and you can then import those you wish. I suspect it works similarly in windows, but no longer have a windows machine.

OR, with the apple - look here, I won't go to a specific item as I don't know which ipad you have and the new ones now have a different adaptor at bottom (I have the New Ipad - version 3! although the newest is v$!).

[urlhttp://store.apple.com/uk/browse/home/shop_ipad/ipad_accessories/cables_docks[/url]

Then you could put in an SD card into the adaptor, copy the photos to the card and then into your computer....but first is easier and doesn't cost anything...

Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Bump for anyone who has been away


Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Bump as many new folk travelling abroad for the first time, that may find the site interesting

Carol


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

it is more than interesting

It is fascinating 

Thanks again Carol

sandra


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Bump again for any newcomers


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Good to have a reminder even for those who have looked before  who's memory not that great! 

Thanks 
Mandy


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Bump again for anyone who is new


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have to say that I have put the url into my "favourites" so that I can look at them often when we are planning trips;

they are an incredibly useful source of information and we should all be *VERY* grateful to Carol for her willingness to share and the vast amount of work that has gone into producing such an excellent resource.

Thanks seems so little to say for this, 

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

carol said:


> Bump again for anyone who is new


Hi,

Thanks for the bump. I missed this 1st time round.

Absolutely Fabulous.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

carol said:


> Bump again for anyone who is new


best bump i have seen ,thanks.jim m :roll:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Bump again, for anyone who has missed it


Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Several months now since I did a bump so here goes again

Apologies for this, but members travel and are away and new people join, but it may give some folk ideas as to where to go and what to see. I am only a snap and shoot photographer, and they were taken to aide my aging memory and as so many places in France have same or very similar names, and many do look the same, this was my way of making sense of it all.

I haven't uploaded any news ones recently as we sold our motorhome to Techno100 in October last year and have moved home, so we are getting this straight and hope to be back on the road for next year.

Hope you enjoy them.

Smugmug who host the photographs (recommended to me by Andy) have just had a revamp of their site, so things look a little different, but the photographs remain the same. I have yet to get to grips with their new bits, but will do over time.

Carol


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow Carol! 
Thanks for bumping this one. I missed it each time before.
I've just spent ages browsing and know how I'll be spending most of my free time now! Fabulous photos. Lots of new ideas of places to visit now.
Thanks again for all your hard work.

Cazzie


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I too missed this first/second/third time round   so extremely grateful Carol for the time and effort spent putting his together for the benefit of other MH's, much appreciated.

Keith


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Bump again just in case you missed it before

Carol


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This link is brilliant and Carol's selection is well worth perusing - it is a shame that there is no permanent link from the top bar on MHF as Carol has been associated with MHF since it started - she is a star and deserves the MHF Medal for Meritorius Service.......

PS She is here at present and is busy battling with MrsW on some sort of internet Scrabble.....  

so supper will be delayed.......

MrsW won so they are now discussing Salmon Fillets in Teriyaki sauce with new potatoes    ........

Dave


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Bump for newbies and any others who may have missed it

Carol


----------

